# Don't despair this Christmas...



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

If only I had known about these sooner...

http://nerdapproved.com/misc-weirdness/monster-stockings-when-you-can't-say-goodbye-to-halloween/

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great find!! They do look like something from Nightmare Before Christmas, thanks for sharing. Hope the holidays are good to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty funny, Elvira. Ms Wicked, our resident Queen of Costumes, could probably run with that design - just think of the possibilities for Halloweeny stockings!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Funny, I was wondering if I could doctor up a pre-made stocking, but if Kellie is taking care of them... hehehehe


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh damn I so want one please please santa.......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

So what now I Have to get a working sewing machine..LOL
those are cool but maybe a skelly hand instead ooh the ideas already


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that is sweet! Time to get the sewing machine out!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are great! Makes me want to make my own stocking next year!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is fun.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg! i want one!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

for some reason that makes me think of "Where the Wild Things Are"

Way cool!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

To late for this year, but a must for next.


----------

